# RegEx - brauche dringend Hilfe



## hatscher (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider habe ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit regulären Ausdrücken, darum frage ich mal die Profis.

Folgende Aufgabe möchte ich lösen:

Im HTML Text soll nach einem Wort gesucht werden, es soll aber nur als Ergebnis gewertet werden, wenn es NICHT innerhalb eines href Tags steht.

Beispiel:

```
<a href="test.html" onmouseover="Tip('Test ... test ... ende')">test information</a>
Noch ein Test ... <a href="test2.html">Noch ein Test</a>
```

In diesem Beispiel soll das Wort "Test" gefunden werden, aber NUR wenn es NICHT innerhalb der <a href ...> Tags steht.

Mit der RegEx 
	
	
	



```
(test)([^a-zA-Z])
```
 werden ALLE "test" Vorkommen gefunden, und mit der RegEx 
	
	
	



```
<a.*href\="?(\S+)"([^>]*)>.+</a>
```
 wird der href Tag richtig gefunden.

ABER ich schaffe es einfach nicht beide RegEx's richtig zu kombinieren bzw. ein RegEx zu entwickeln, welches mein Problem löst.

Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar ...


----------



## deepthroat (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi.





hatscher hat gesagt.:


> ABER ich schaffe es einfach nicht beide RegEx's richtig zu kombinieren bzw. ein RegEx zu entwickeln, welches mein Problem löst.


Und das wirst du auch nicht schaffen. Diese Art von Problemen können nicht mit RegEx ausgedrückt werden.

Nimm einfach beide RegEx und kombiniere sie.

Gruß


----------



## hatscher (10. Oktober 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Nimm einfach beide RegEx und kombiniere sie.



Und wie kombiniere ich diese beiden RegEx? Kleiner Tipp wäre echt nett


----------



## deepthroat (10. Oktober 2007)

hatscher hat gesagt.:


> Und wie kombiniere ich diese beiden RegEx? Kleiner Tipp wäre echt nett


Ich weiss nicht genau was du machen willst, aber du könntest erstmal das href entfernen und danach den ersten RegEx benutzen.

Gruß


----------

